
HTTP status codes. And dogs - HeinZawHtet
https://httpstatusdogs.com/
======
WorldMaker
Missing the handy "API" and swanky TLD usage of
[http://http.cat](http://http.cat)

------
mikestew
If ⌘-F/Ctrl-F worked, it would be perfect (though numerical orders does
mitigate that). Single reference page...and dogs. I don't need a full page of
in-depth explanation for each status, I just need a quick reminder of what 418
is.

------
MichaelMoser123
they don't do humor here, i guess its against regulations ;-)

